# Question from a newbie



## Nad (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi... I'm a new member to this forum. I am recently retired and I finally have time to do some woodworking. I came across this forum while searching for some info on how to use the adaptor in my new Kempston brass guide kit. 

I'm not new to woodworking: I have been tinkering in it for years but I'm by no means an expert. I have been fighting with a Sears router for years and just recently replaced it with a DeWalt DW611 Compact Router (with the plunge base) which is a dream to use.

The Kempston Brass Guide kit comes with an adaptor. I assume the adaptor would be used on a router table but I have no idea how it would be mounted. The existing holes are not counter sunk so the screws would stick out if it was to be mounted on a base ring. The flange on the outside edge is on the same side as the flange in the center that accepts the center guide so it can't just drop in the hole on the router table.

Can anyone shed some light on the way to mount and use this adaptor?

Dan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Dan.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Dan, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi Dan. Welcome to the forum. I have the same DeWalt router as yourself. I, too, enjoy mine, and use it for my sign making. I use my Craftsman full size (without the plunge) to do only my round overs/finishing; I keep it set where I need it so all I have to do is turn it on.


----------



## Nad (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody.

Those are really nice signs Barb. I have never tried making anything like that. I like the edges. Do you have a template to do those? They look so even. I've only ever done straight edges on my projects.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nad said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everybody.
> 
> Those are really nice signs Barb. I have never tried making anything like that. I like the edges. Do you have a template to do those? They look so even. I've only ever done straight edges on my projects.


The edges are done with my round over and freehand. Just bringing the router to the wood, back out, and in again a small space over. I sometimes think I've got a Guide holding me steady as I do them because it just comes out that way.


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Dan,

I have the same Kempston set and the adapter does not fit my PC, DeWalt or Triton routers and it does not fit any of the rings in my MLCS router table insert. From some Amazon reviews, it looks like it fits some Makita routers and this Makita adapter was referenced, Makita 321492, and the picture of that adapter matches the one on the kit. 

Rich


----------



## Nad (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi Rich,
Thanks for the info. I Googled the Makita part number and then looked at the Google Images. One image shows it mounted on a base plate. It looks like the Makita has an extra ring that holds down the adapter and a couple of screws to hold the whole thing in place.

_url deleted_

The DeWalt and other routers don't have that type of mount. Now that I have seen it mounted, I could probably incorporate it into my table design when I get around to building one.

Thanks again for the info.

Dan


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Dan, welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately, until you have 10 posts you cannot post a URL link.

Re-reading your post, you seem more concerned about using the adapter in a table rather that using your guide bushings with your DW611? Can you use the guide bushings with the DW611? How do you intend to mount the DW611 in the table?


----------



## Nad (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi James,

Yes I can use the guide bushings with my DW611. I guess what bugged me is that there is a component in the kit that I have no idea how to use and no instructions to explain how or where to use it. There is no obvious way to mount this adapter on a router; not on any of the various routers makes and models I have ever used anyway. On the other hand, I never owned or used a Makita router either.

Now that I have seen the solution, I can now go to my workshop and play with my new guide bushings without wondering if there was something wonderful that I could or should be doing with this mysterious adapter, every time I open the box. :sarcastic:

On the other hand, I'm very happy that I found and joined this forum in my search. I have already learned a lot just browsing through the threads these last two days. 

Thanks everyone for your help.

Dan


----------

